# Hydraulic Hood



## Private Cruze (Jul 16, 2013)

The hood is probably too thin to withstand the stress .

Somebody please prove me wrong. I love the idea of something more substantial than a flimsy rod.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It could potentially work. You'd have to support the hood with two hydraulic rods rather than a single one to prevent the hood from being wonky when open. I know it's been done with trunks rather easily but you'd have to be careful and make sure you seal everything when installing the hydraulics so it doesn't rust around your bolts. You could very easily pull this off:

Google Image Result for http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1243910360/Free-Shipping-Chevrolet-Cruze-Front-Cover-Supporting-font-b-engine-b-font-bay-bonnet-hydraulic-rod.jpg


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Miss that on my old car as well. The Sc400 uses tank steel for everything so even 2 didn't hold it up well.

Good luck in your search.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Could have sworn I saw this on a foreign Cruze or sonic. Will go to YouTube later tonight to find what I saw


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have been trying to find someone who has done this for a few months. Usually you can find a conversion kit, but I have been unable to find anything for the Cruze (yet)
If you find any info, please share!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a company near me that make these kits. I'll see what they can do to get a kit for are cruze. How many of you would be interested in one so I can let them know.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I have a company near me that make these kits. I'll see what they can do to get a kit for are cruze. How many of you would be interested in one so I can let them know.


I would, I hate hood prop rods


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I have a company near me that make these kits. I'll see what they can do to get a kit for are cruze. How many of you would be interested in one so I can let them know.


Maybe when you talk to them to see if its possible you can ask them how many they would have to sell in order to actually make them (if they aren't already in production)


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

How often are you opening your hood? Am I missing something?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> How often are you opening your hood? Am I missing something?


Every time I show off my sexy diesel engine. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Contacted the company and heres how they responded:

We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Contacted the company and heres how they responded:
> 
> We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


Sounds promising.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Contacted the company and heres how they responded:
> 
> We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


That's awesome. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AU3KGT (Sep 15, 2013)

looks like it's been done before. Now to find the product


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AU3KGT said:


> looks like it's been done before. Now to find the product


Nice find, too bad it says this:


> China made for specific Cruze only...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

My picture in the second or third post here is from Korea by the looks of it. Maybe someone who reads/writes Korean can get some info on this?


----------



## Doug (Oct 21, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Contacted the company and heres how they responded:
> 
> We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


Have you gone in yet? I would love to replace the rod, if they could make a stock oem hinge spring loaded that would be even better. I miss being able to go from one side around to the other side with out maneuvering around the rod.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Contacted the company and heres how they responded:
> 
> We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


You should do it. If they figured it out, I'd be interested in buying one if the price is right.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Contacted the company and heres how they responded:
> 
> We don't have a system for the Cruze. We briefly looked at one and it may be a challange to design a system for it. That being said, if you would like to come over we can certainly try and design one. It would take about 2 hours and you would receive the system for free. Let me know if you are interested.


If its for free, there's no point NOT to do it. And all it does is open the market up for others who are interested.


----------

